# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Thuê xe gắn máy ở Vũng Tàu

## chothuexeganmay

Chuyên cho thuê xe gắn máy ở Vũng Tàu.
Đủ các loại xe gắn máy cho thuê ( xe tay ga và xe số )
Giao xe tựng nơi cho khách du lịch.
Giá cả rẻ nhất Thành Phố Vũng Tàu.
Ưu tiên cho khách du lịch.( vào các dịp lễ, tết)
Liên hệ găp anh Nỡ : 0902444031 
Địa chỉ 24 Lê Ngọc Hân, F1, TP Vũng Tàu
SĐT: 0643832912
Đã kinh doanh dịch vụ cho thuê xe gắn may hơn 15 năm ở Thành Phố Vũng Tàu.

----------

